# Advice or Info from the experienced out there on living in an RV?



## ChesterV (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello!

I live in the Dallas/Ft Worth area of Texas and rent has gotten out of control, and I have come to the end of my budget line on what I can pay for rent.  
(and yes, I have looked all around DFW for cheaper rent, and all I find is sleazy, ghetto places, which is completely out of the question)

I've looked into RV's before to get out of living in apartments, but it is difficult with the limited means I have.

Right now, I think I can afford a nice RV trailer to live in after my current lease is up next year, but the problem is, I am not finding any place to park it long term.
My current job will be relocating to Richardson, Texas next summer/fall, which means I will be driving from one side of the Metro area to the other side, which I really cannot afford.

I've been looking at places to set up a long term parking arrangement on that side of town for an RV, but I am not finding anything.
What I have found is either camp grounds, short term parking, or its just a parking space with no hookups.
The VERY few trailer parks on that side of town are EXTREMELY sleazy and ghetto, so there is no chance Im moving into any place like that.

I thought I might find a small spot of land in that area where I could park, that is set up for trailers and mobile homes, but Im not finding anything.

I read on one RV site that there are a lot of nice/safe places to park an RV for any term time, but not all RV places advertise or have websites.  The article suggested asking some more experienced RV'ers.

So, here I am.

Does anyone know of any clean, safe, long term places with all needed hookups, in or near the Richardson, Texas area where I could park a RV trailer?
Or would anyone know of a realtor or land owner who would have private spots available in that area?



Thanks!


----------



## luv2travel (Dec 13, 2015)

Thinking about spending a couple of months this summer in an RV with the kids just going around to various places and taking our time doing so. Looking forward to tips and input from everyone on this site!


----------



## SCcamper (Dec 13, 2015)

luv2travel;n128552 said:
			
		

> Thinking about spending a couple of months this summer in an RV with the kids just going around to various places and taking our time doing so. Looking forward to tips and input from everyone on this site!



What kind of RV are you going to do your traveling in?

It's popular for folks traveling around with their children to carry tents. A lot of campgrounds allow people using full hook-up sites to pitch tents (free) on such sites.


----------



## luv2travel (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you, we haven't decided n the type of RV yet. We are just getting started with looking around at options, prices, sizes, etc. Thanks for the tip about bringing along tents with us.


----------



## luv2travel (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you typically have to make reservations in advance at the RV parks or just show up? I would love to be able to travel at our own pace and we end up where we end up but worried about not finding a location. I am sure it is harder to just drop in on the weekends and around the holidays. thanks


----------



## ed gilmore (Jan 22, 2016)

ChesterV said:


> Hello!
> 
> I live in the Dallas/Ft Worth area of Texas and rent has gotten out of control, and I have come to the end of my budget line on what I can pay for rent.
> (and yes, I have looked all around DFW for cheaper rent, and all I find is sleazy, ghetto places, which is completely out of the question)
> ...


IN FLORIDA YOU CAN ACQUIRE A DWELLING BY TAKING OVER THE SITE RENT IN MOST CASES THE STRUCTURE MAY NEED SOME HANDY WORK BUT PARK OWNER IS INTERESTED IN KEEPING SITE RENTED DON'T KNOW ABOUT TX


----------

